# Billet clutch basket



## P.K. (Jan 15, 2021)

Here is my latest project.  It's a billet clutch basket for my 1974 Kawasaki H1E.
My H1 is highly tuned with 100+ crank HP which puts a lot of strain on certain engine components.  This new clutch billet basket should have no problems handling the extra power.

It took a while to do this job on my manual "China machines".  I really need to put DROs on my lathe and mill.













_From-To.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021
__ 1


















Lathe_01.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Lathe_02.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Lathe_03.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Lathe_04.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Lathe_05.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Lathe_06.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Lathe_08.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Lathe_12.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Lathe_15.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Lathe_16.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Lathe_17.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_03.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_04.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_05.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_07.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_08.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_11.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_12.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_14.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_17.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_18.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_22.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_26.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_27.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Mill_28.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Misc_03.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Misc_05.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Misc_06.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Misc_07.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


















Misc_09.jpg



__ P.K.
__ Jan 15, 2021


----------



## DAT510 (Jan 15, 2021)

Very Nice!


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 15, 2021)

I like it, what was your chips to part ratio?


----------



## Illinoyance (Jan 15, 2021)

Beautiful work.  Was the original basket steel?  If so I would be concerned about the clutch plates wearing notches into the new basket.  I hope I am wrong about that.


----------



## hman (Jan 15, 2021)

You do some mighty fine looking lathe work!


----------



## Aukai (Jan 16, 2021)

I agree with hman on that  ..... I would think that the clutch plates would have a built in clearance from the basket, and the shaft would have to have extreme centering issues to have any contact with the basket.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jan 16, 2021)

Some of the pates (about half) have projections that engage the basket.  There will be significant force between those pates and the basket.  The other pates will have splines that engage the shaft.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 16, 2021)

Very nice work  

Would love to see some pictures of your H1. I had one of those when I was a teenager, I killed it not the other way around. 100BHP would be insane............

John


----------



## P.K. (Jan 16, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Very nice work
> 
> Would love to see some pictures of your H1. I had one of those when I was a teenager, I killed it not the other way around. 100BHP would be insane............
> 
> John


Not sure if the link works. 









						At Lift.jpg
					

JPG Image



					1drv.ms


----------



## Aukai (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm not versed in how these work, the ones I am used to have the floaters riding on the stands.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 16, 2021)

Illinoyance said:


> Some of the pates (about half) have projections that engage the basket.  There will be significant force between those pates and the basket.  The other pates will have splines that engage the shaft.



Actually not significant at all.

Torque at crank is 70 Nm (read off of dyno chart).  Primary ratio is 2.41 (65/27).
Torque at clutch is then 70 Nm * 2.41 = 168.7 Nm
Distance from center to tabs (radius): r = 68 mm = 0,068 m
Tangential force at tabs (total):  F= T/r = 168.7 Mn / 0,068 m = 2481.9 N
Thickness of tabs:  2.5 mm
Engagement with basket:  3.5 mm
Number og tabs per friction plate:  12
Number of friction plates:  7
Total surface area:  A = 2.5 mm * 3.5 mm * 12 * 7 = 735 mm²
*Surface pressure:  P = F/A = 2480.9 N / 735 mm² = 3.38 N/mm²  (3.38 MPa)*

Compare that to the yield strength of 7075-T6 aluminum which could be around *500 MPa*

Wear on the clutch basket from the friction plate tabs is not caused by excessive pressure.
It is abrasive wear cased by vibrations, which again is very small due to this being a wet clutch.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 16, 2021)

P.K. said:


> Not sure if the link works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice and clean, looks like a beautiful view there too 

John


----------



## ddillman (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice work!!


----------

